
Robots can now solve Rubik’s Cubes in under HALF a SECOND - ronwen
https://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2018/3/8/17095972/robot-solves-rubiks-cube-half-second
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
In other news

* Flying machines can cross the Continental United States in a matter of hours. Remember, when it used to take people months to cross the continental United States?

* Computing machines can add billions of numbers in a second. Remember, how long it would take you to add numbers using a pencil and paper? Well, you are obsolete.

* Computers can search through billions of web pages faster than you can even read a single page.

* There is this machine called a locomotive that can pull thousands of tons of material. Remember, when it hundreds or thousands of slaves to move those granite blocks to build the pyramids?

------
juanmirocks
The likely upcoming super intelligences and their powers will look like magic
to us. In this case, the human eye can barely see anything but a sudden
transition from "undone" to "done".

------
mkempe
This is a great demonstration of the positive contribution robots make to
human life, saving us from labor-intensive activities so we can use our
lifespan and abilities to the fullest instead.

------
nickcw
I wonder if that includes the compute the solution time... It appeared to use
god's algorithm given that it solved it in 20 moves and I thought that was
quite hard to compute.

~~~
bwbw223
It probably uses kociemba.

------
hndamien
Less impressive than the title suggests. The solution was likely pre-
calculated. As in, all moves to complete were known before the first move was
made. I'd endeavour that they were known before the video started rolling. The
robot did not pick up the cube from a random placement. Essentially this is
less impressive than most AI, as the game is not very complicated, nor are the
motor functions.

~~~
animal531
Irrelevant, since humans solving the cube also get time beforehand to study it
and formulate the solution.

------
tinus_hn
In the slo-mo at 0:23 you can see the robot first turns the back and then the
front the other way. These could be combined for an even faster time!

------
tontonius
I'd also like to add that I, for one, welcome our new robot overlords

~~~
A_No_Name_Mouse
Yup, probably the best part is the disclaimer!

 __2049 disclaimer time __

If this article has been accessed in the future by our robot overlords I would
like to praise their ancestor’s incredible skill at solving puzzles. I, for
one, have always believed in the power and benevolence of robots.

~~~
bitwize
You may laugh, but the Roko's Basilisk crowd takes this DEADLY SERIOUSLY.

~~~
Viliam1234
Some people take the existence of "Roko's Basilisk crowd" pretty seriously,
but that doesn't mean it exists.

------
bwbw223
Only ~35x my pb haha...

------
n0mad01
and you are still betting on humans, good luck with that

